# Login failed



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

My uber phone shut off and it won't allow me to log back in. I'm using my correct login because I just used it to login to my dashboard. Has anyone faced this issue?


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

It could be that you have a complaint lodged against you and Uber has cut off your service. Don't have enough information from your post to determine if it is that or a technical issue.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> It could be that you have a complaint lodged against you and Uber has cut off your service. Don't have enough information from your post to determine if it is that or a technical issue.


That doesn't appear to be the case, they are trying to reset my login details, but first attempt failed. Made some good money today so it's no big deal, but I don't want to have to go in and pick up another phone.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Can you log into your dashboard? I had login issue before and solved it by using the forgot password link on the dashboard.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

The guys at uber were able to reset it, thanks


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

If anyone ever has a network fail issue try powering down your phone and logging in again.


----------

